# Anything new to check out in BVIs since last summer?



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Made an impulsive decision to do a repeat 10-day cruise in the BVIs next month. Will do Anegada again, and maybe St. Croix (US Virgins). Anything new and worthwhile since our visit last summer we should know about?

TIA,
Duane


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

St. Croix is a personal favorite...have you done that one before?

Kokopuff


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Hi, Kokopuff,

No, I haven''t sailed to St. Croix yet, and it now appears we won''t be permitted to by our charter company. I''m told the accident statistics are too high for charterers making that passage from the Tortola environs. At least they have no problem with Anegada, which we liked last year.

Duane


----------

